
Doug Engelbart's Chorded Keyboard now available for touchscreens - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/one-handed-keyboard-now-available-for-touchscreens-2012029/
======
thisrod
As these devices get smaller, I can imagine morse code returning to fashion.
Seriously: is there any better way to input text to a wristwatch? I'd much
rather a morse key than the text entry systems dumb phones have today.

